# its funny now?



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

one time i overshot a tabletop and fell 25-30 feet to flat, landed on my board but it instantly buckled my knees and i took the whole fall on my tailbone.

broke it of course, but the "funny" part was that it swelled up so much that it split the skin right above my asscrack so it looked like i had about an extra 3 inches of crack.

fuck that one hurt...


----------



## city_girl (Jul 1, 2012)

my first day of spring camp at windell's we went to the park and I did fine on the first part and then on the 3 jump set i overshot the first jump so I had no time to speed check the second jump and I waaaay overshot it so I freaked out...

landed straight on my face but I didn't know I was hurt until I saw blood all over the place and down the front of my jacket. I got to ride on the ski patrol thing  and while I waited till I could go back out (after lunch, I was lucky) I told everyone in the lodge a bunch of different stories of how it happened! old people believe anything! 

but I looked like a chipmunk all week with like no skin on the right side of my face, two black eyes, and a swollen lip!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> one time i overshot a tabletop and fell 25-30 feet to flat, landed on my board but it instantly buckled my knees and i took the whole fall on my tailbone.
> 
> broke it of course, but the "funny" part was that it swelled up so much that it split the skin right above my asscrack so it looked like i had about an extra 3 inches of crack.
> 
> fuck that one hurt...


I did the exact same thing, back when they used to build jumps like pyramids.
As soon as you take off, the landing gets farther & farther away.

Went way to fast, the second I was airborne I knew that this was going to hurt.
I landed mine too, but I buckled under the force.
Next thing I can remember was all these people around me, way down in the park. I new something was up, just didn't know what.
All I cared about was my board, half way down the run there was a party going on & it appeared to be for me. 

All I knew was, everyone had a board but me.
I was right fucked, I didn't know that I wiped out @ this point.
I also didn't feel hurt @ all.

First Aid came & since all I cared about was my board, because it was gone, they figured I was fine. 
I wasn't crying or anything, so the first aid guys made me sit on the back of a snowmobile & get doubled back up to the top. (Stupid mountain, the parking lot is higher than the lift.)

Didn't feel a thing @ this point, about 1/2 an hour into the 1.5 hour drive home all the sudden there was no comfy way to sit. The next 1/2 hour had to beg my friends to stop @ the hospital, I thought I was dying.
I couldn't move, every inch of my body was sore, I couldn't blink without it hurting my entire body.

Unless you've broken it, you really have no idea.
There is no way to sit/stand/lean/sleep/shit in a way that doesn't cause excruciating pain.

:thumbsdown:*Worst injury ever*:thumbsdown:

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Another one...

I built a sweet jump to do back flips into the lake a few years ago. I don't even own a bmx, just figured someone would have one.
Worked out pretty good for most of the day, until some stupid kid asked if I could do a front flip.

I gave it a shot, didn't turn out so good. 
When I pushed the bike away from me when I was about to hit the water, that prevented me from getting my hands out in front of me,

Now picture this, I was coming in like a dive but my legs were rotating to far, when I hit the water I tried to curve & come back up out of the water, like you would when you normally would except the lake was too shallow.

I Scorpioned myself under water, got about 40 stitches through out my Mellon, from my nose to the top & all up the side.
Something pierced my nose right where you would normally get a piercing except mine continued to go through my face, broke off the very top of my left front tooth then continued into my nasal cavity & breaking the one beside it off @ the gum line.

First & only time I got to use the jump I built, I went straight to the hospital & left the jump there.

One of the kids parents was recording it, so about a week later I got an edited copy with music & everything.

If you want to see the actual impact, skip a head to about 5:15 or so
Learning to Fly - Jun~0001 - YouTube

This is a 5 second video of earlier in the day
MOV03461 - YouTube



My buddy in the video was a porno star a while back but now his kids are teens so he gave it up. But if you don't believe that a chubby bald guy can be a porno star. Check it out, he's fucking hilarious. Sticky Amateur Facials and Anal at Jake Busts Nuts 

I used to work there building sets, I was going to do porn & had my blood work done. Only because I wanted to fuck this chick sooo bad. Jake fucks Mia - Free Porn Videos and Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube and Pussy Porn

I would have got to fuck her, but I would have been the low man on the Totem pole. Meaning after her I would have had to fuck all the ones no one else wanted to fuck. 
The bad out weighed the good.


TT


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Unless you've broken it, you really have no idea.
> There is no way to sit/stand/lean/sleep/shit in a way that doesn't cause excruciating pain.
> 
> :thumbsdown:*Worst injury ever*:thumbsdown:
> ...


Totally agreed. I broke my tailbone 2 winters ago. I was so afraid to board last season because I didn't want to feel the pain again. I carried my donut with me everywhere... I didn't care if people laughed... they thought it was cool after they learned why I needed it anyways. Going with azzpad this season so hopefully it'll never happen again.

Here's my story on how I broke it:

It was a blizzarding night, my last run at around 10:00PM EST. It was about -30 celcius with the windchill; but because it was snowing, it didn't feel so cold. There were maybe 10 people left at the resort, including this kid who decided to tag along with me (thank god)... all first aiders went home. Since it was fresh powder (about 25cm already fell), I felt confident to go down an expert hill even though I'm a relativly new boarder at this point. The snow was so soft... it was decieving though, ice was underneath. 

Anyways, I'm going down the hill with my new friend behind me. We get to an area of the run that is through thick forest on both sides. I was thinking in my head "god it would be wierd if somebody popped out from there"... and lo and behold... this tiny child skiier came out of the forest right in front of me and she tried stopping, her poles outstreached to her side. This is not a very wide run, might fit 3 people comfortably going down together side by side.

At this point there's only two options left for me.... squish the kid, or try and jump over her. I yelled "Incoming watch out!", tried jumping and missed her (yay!) but I don't remember anything after that...

My new buddy was bent over me, I was laying flat on the ground. He said that was the hardest fall he seen anyone take. Apparently, I had caught an edge on landing, fell right on my tailbone. I did not hit my head but I got severe whiplash and concussion somehow and flash KO'd for about 2 mins. I had a massive headache, felt like I was going to barf and saw stars.

I walked the rest of my way to the car. I find out my cell phone is dead... great. It's blizzarding out and I have atleast a 20 min drive home on a bumpy blizzarding road with near zero visibility. As I was walking to my car, people were just staring at me... lol. So I get in my car. OMG it hurt to sit so much, I started crying lightly. I turn the ignition key, just saying to myself you have to get home (now that I think of it, I could have asked someone to use their cell phone).

I got home in 35 mins, crying almost the whole way. I walk through my front door. My bf automatically "WTF happened to you". I said I just fell on my butt, I'll be ok. Now I'm the type who wont go to the hospital or doctor for anything unless I think I'm dying. After 3 days of not being able to sleep because of the excruciating pain, I finally went to a walk in clinic. It was wierd, minimal swelling but the coccyx was def broken, snapped. He gave me some soft perks, enough for 2 weeks... so I could finally sleep. I could only sit on a donut that I had purchased, felt great to sit on! I had exams the next week as I was in college at the time, so it was really great to finally get some rest.

I did not get concussion symptoms until next semester, severe short term memory loss, massive migranes (i never had a migrane before), vertigo so bad I would fall if I wasn't holding onto anything. Apparently its called Post concussion syndrome... I had no idea about it, but the doctor told me they found out all these new things about concussions after sydny crosby had his hockey accident.

Anyways, that's my tailbone story!  :thumbsup:

EDIT: it's funny to me when I look back at it now


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I question everyone's "I broke my tailbone story" if they say "oh it wasn't that bad"

Because yes it is, & if anyone says it's not. I don't believe they broke their tailbone, they just hurt their bum.

I've had so many broken bones & torn ligaments. Fuck, I've had @ least 5 operations, probably more, for different things over the years. Nothing comes close to the pain I went through when I broke my tailbone.

I know I have 2 degenerating discs in my back now because of it. My doctor told me about ten years ago, if I ever get fat, I won't be able to walk.

I guess it's hard to compare the severity of tailbone injuries, because there isn't anything to physical to look @? 

TT


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been lucky so far but the worse bail I had was during the last run of the day. I was the last off the lift. My friends sped off and while I was bombing down behind I kind of drifted into my own world forgot where I was for a second. I started turning on my heel edge but had my balance all wrong. I ended up planting my toe edge and face planted before I even realised what was going on.

I fell kind at an angle, my arm landed and my body fell ribcage first straight into my elbow which knocked the wind out of me. I was laying on the slope struggling to breathe with nobody anywhere near me (last on the slope). It was psychologically scary at the time (thought I'd punctured a lung or something) but after 10mins I got up and made my way down (slowly).

Bruised ribs and confidence but no breaks yet


----------



## TheMan (Aug 24, 2012)

*Idiot*

With about two ft of pow I stopped 3/4 of the way down the Lake Chutes to answer my phone. (duh) A peice of cornice the size of a VW bus (I had knocked it off and it had been screaming down the mountain behind me), grazed my shoulder and threw me spinning about 30 ft and buried me head first up to my waist apon landing. You know come to think of it... it's still not funny.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Just reading that gave me a mini panic attack.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

holy crap... thats scary


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Oddly enough the only injury I have got snowboarding was skiers thumb. I landed in the back seat off a kicker and somehow managed to torque my thumb till it blew the ligament and tendon. I rode the rest of the day and worked a whole week with basically my skin and some sports tape holding my thumb in place. Fucking skiers and there thumb!!


----------

